# Landed In Sydney on 7th July. here we go..



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Hii Guys,
Atlast after a long long wait, i got myself landed at Sydney. "Sydney" the only reason being , I have my relatives here (that saves my initial housing cost),and I hope to get job in my field here. My family wud be joining in end Aug.I wish n hope to arrange for my own housing b4 they arrive.
The flight was gud, I booked thru Malaysian Air, Mum- KL: 5hrs, KL to Syd: 7 hrs with a 1 .5 hr halt.
Entry thru mumbai airport was easy though.Only my excess baggage was about 10 kg (above 40kg allowed) for which I was asked to pay (Rs1500*10), however I have kept my wife near the Gate and I returned her some "not so usefull" stuff.That helped and I was able to lower the baggage down to about 3.5 kg excess. I have to pay Rs.4600 as the charges.
I was asked to lower the cabin baggage to 7-7.5kg, which was earlier weighing 9 kg. I put some stuff in my Laptop bag(which they fortunately didn'tweigh) and some into my checkin baggae. That was the only hiccup. Rest all the jouurney was fine.
I was carrying some regular medicines for Cough, Cold, Gas etc and a wooden shoe polish brush (which were the only ones were succeptible for quarantine) and guess what, no one bothered to check the same. However u need to declare the same. They just scanned the baggage and let me thru.

At the airport, I got a Libera prepaid Sim card which was free. I took a 10AUD recharge. The best part is, it offers unlimited talk to India at (25C flagfall + 0 ) for landlines and (25C flagfall+2c per min) on indian mobile, which seems to be a deal for me.Moreover it offers 1MB per day 3G Internet & further 2C/MB.
Then I took a drive with my relatives car at her home. It was dark at 6:30pm.

Currently I am at the Stanton Library which is so gud. It offers free internet and further, if you are a member we get access to whole lot of books and DVD's. I shall get the membership as soon as i get any document mentioning my adress on it.
Yesterday I did register at Centrelink and Mediassist. Got my NAB Classic Bank account activated(no charges).Yet to do the TFN thing.

The lady at the Centrelink have made arangements for a meeting with Job consultant which she said may not necessarily have a job u r looking for , but may guide you. I am supposed to meet teh Job consultant next week.

As of now I m on a lookout for a good deal on the internet connection coz the library internet didnt give access to gmail or rather most of the websites. 
Havent applied for any jobs yet. WOuld begin to do so as soon as I get a net connection. 
Thats it for now.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

dear Abhijeet 

thanks for your nice post & wish you a good life ahead . 

keep posting and sharing 

from one mumbaikar to another . cheers


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish you all the very best for your new life ahead!


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

All the best to you!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Abhijeet:

Nice post. As for Internet many McDonalds have free WiFi so you have a laptop you can use it there for free. You don't have to buy anything but many people just get a milkshake or something like that. Also I think some council libraries offer free Wi-Fi. Can't hurt to ask. 

I would suggest with Internet you look into a Mobile phone with a good data limit (i.e. monthly $45/1.5 or 2 GB data) and then you can often 'tether' your phone to your laptop and use it do Internet.


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

I am also planning to move to Sydney next month...I am looking for jobs in Software testing area.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

McDonald's Australia Restaurant WiFi Locator - Wifi - Free WiFi - WiFi Shop - Free McDonalds WiFi - Free McDonalds Wireless Internet

Dolly


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Welcome*

Thats great. But if you have a questions for us then it would be nice otherwise stop posting these boring posts.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I find the OP post worthwhile and relevant to the forum, so not boring. First hand experiences upon arrival (even the little things) help all those in the future too.



jeremyh said:


> Thats great. But if you have a questions for us then it would be nice otherwise stop posting these boring posts.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Abhijeet for sharing.. wish you goood luck with your job search.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey abhijeet, thanks for sharing

cheers


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Abhijeet,

We would be reaching Sydney in the First week of september, do keep posting your experiences as it would help the others, as for me we have requested one of our distant relative to finalise apartment for a short term( 1-2 weeks) rent near Paramatta area.

Regards,
priya


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

jeremyh said:


> Thats great. But if you have a questions for us then it would be nice otherwise stop posting these boring posts.


Jeremy,

I can't believe you could be so "cold". I've said on a few occasions (in different posts) that our compassion and pleasure for others, is what makes mankind wonderful.

There is pure happiness in seeing someone reach their goal and when you are an applicant still waiting to get there, every little thing is absorbed and taken in.

It's sad that you seem to have forgotton that.

J.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to Sydney Abijeet and good luck for the job hunt.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

jeremyh said:


> Thats great. But if you have a questions for us then it would be nice otherwise stop posting these boring posts.


Its seems you are at a wrong place.. check please..

-Neo-


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

amaslam said:


> Hi Abhijeet:
> 
> Nice post. As for Internet many McDonalds have free WiFi so you have a laptop you can use it there for free. You don't have to buy anything but many people just get a milkshake or something like that. Also I think some council libraries offer free Wi-Fi. Can't hurt to ask.
> 
> I would suggest with Internet you look into a Mobile phone with a good data limit (i.e. monthly $45/1.5 or 2 GB data) and then you can often 'tether' your phone to your laptop and use it do Internet.


 Thanks Amaslam for the info. Am currently using the Lebara internet on phone tethering on laptop. The speed is gud. Bit costly at 5c/ mb but ok.


----------



## truck (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome to australia


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> We would be reaching Sydney in the First week of september, do keep posting your experiences as it would help the others, as for me we have requested one of our distant relative to finalise apartment for a short term( 1-2 weeks) rent near Paramatta area.
> 
> ...


Hii Preeyadiraj,
Nice to know that you would be comin to sydney. I am currently stayin at my relatives plce near Wolloughby road. This area seems to be nice. I will be staying with them till i find a job, and then finalise a location for myself.
However I have visited this place and it is gud. We can find Wooleys, Aldi and good restaurant around at a walking distance. Theres an ISKON temple very close, hence I wud prefer this place. I was just checking at the nearby property agent and I hope to find a decent place for rental here around 400-500Aud/ week, if at all i wish to stay here.
Btw what was the rental u had been quoted? 
keep in touch

Regards
Abhijeet


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

ozthedream said:


> dear Abhijeet
> 
> thanks for your nice post & wish you a good life ahead .
> 
> ...


 Hi Mumbaikr,
Thanks for ur wishes. Wish u land in this land soon..

Regards


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Abhijeet,

We have requested our Immigration Agent to settle for a rented property for atleast 2 to 4 weeks even before we land as it would be difficult with kids to go and start hunting. the rates as quoted are too varied can comment only when something is freezed, would definately share. We are looking at Paramatta initially.

Thanks


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> We have requested our Immigration Agent to settle for a rented property for atleast 2 to 4 weeks even before we land as it would be difficult with kids to go and start hunting. the rates as quoted are too varied can comment only when something is freezed, would definately share. We are looking at Paramatta initially.
> 
> Thanks



Hey priya,

Parramatta is really good. I'll be coming there with my daughter in 3-4 weeks. Loads of Indians around  feels just like home. I've been in Sydney for 2 years in india for a short vacation and will be joining my husband soon. Hope to keep in touch 

-Swe


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

Abhijeet said:


> Hii Guys,
> Atlast after a long long wait, i got myself landed at Sydney. "Sydney" the only reason being , I have my relatives here (that saves my initial housing cost),and I hope to get job in my field here. My family wud be joining in end Aug.I wish n hope to arrange for my own housing b4 they arrive.
> The flight was gud, I booked thru Malaysian Air, Mum- KL: 5hrs, KL to Syd: 7 hrs with a 1 .5 hr halt.
> Entry thru mumbai airport was easy though.Only my excess baggage was about 10 kg (above 40kg allowed) for which I was asked to pay (Rs1500*10), however I have kept my wife near the Gate and I returned her some "not so usefull" stuff.That helped and I was able to lower the baggage down to about 3.5 kg excess. I have to pay Rs.4600 as the charges.
> ...


Welcome to the beautiful Sydney Abhijeet!!


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Swe,

Sure. My flight is on 1st September, 2011.

Regards


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi Swe,
> 
> Sure. My flight is on 1st September, 2011.
> 
> Regards


Hey Priya!

Have you reached Sydney?? I'm already here.


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Swe,

Yes we landed in Sydney on the 2nd of Sep, 2011.

So far its been really a busy schedule let me know where you are outting up may be we can catch up currently staying in Parramatta Waldorf in Rosehil.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi Swe,
> 
> Yes we landed in Sydney on the 2nd of Sep, 2011.
> 
> ...


Hey Priya,
Welcome to Sydney. Good to know that u came to sydney. My wife with my daughter just landed yesterday.We are staying near crows nest area in north sydney.I m here since past two months. I do have some information,if not much. Be in touch and do let me know if i can be of any help.


Regards
Abhijeet


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi Swe,
> 
> Yes we landed in Sydney on the 2nd of Sep, 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi Priya,

Welcome to Sydney. How was your flight? Comfortable? Did you get assistance in the flight? We are going to shift to a new apartment in another 10days. Right now at a friend's place in Parramatta. 
We'll catch up once all settled. But if u need help just let me know. Will PM my number.You got any friend's relatives out here to help otherwise? What about place to live? 

Reply in leisure. 

-Sweata


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

newbie_ said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> Welcome to Sydney. How was your flight? Comfortable? Did you get assistance in the flight? We are going to shift to a new apartment in another 10days. Right now at a friend's place in Parramatta.
> We'll catch up once all settled. But if u need help just let me know. Will PM my number.You got any friend's relatives out here to help otherwise? What about place to live?
> ...


Ahh I'm so relieved to find many people landed in Sydney. Any one of you in ICT field? I'd love to know the job hunting exp? and also the cheaper places to live & housing etc..

You can post under my new thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/88589-folks-heading-sydney-nsw.html

we really look forward to hear

cheers! and Good luck


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

voddy sydney is not cheap.. it is one of the most expensive places in Australia, If i check the prices of property in Melbourne, trust me they are much cheaper than those in Sydney.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> voddy sydney is not cheap.. it is one of the most expensive places in Australia, If i check the prices of property in Melbourne, trust me they are much cheaper than those in Sydney.


hmm i know anj, 
I had been comparing rental prices.. But I know suburbs are much affordable than cdb. But i also heard not all suburbs are safer.. so still analyzing..

I have relatives in Sydney & also I wan to do a job in Sydney (part of my dream)

I want to get ready for that, am collecting enough money to start up with... So I need as much info as I can find..

cheers!


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

What I notice is that the rentals vary with suburbs here, one of the factors is the connectivity and other big factor is schools, in your case since the child is small I would suggest you to go for some rental accomodation in Parramatta. But please make sure to followup with the property agents as there are several takers. Do not restrict to the big agents only and try explore small agents also.

I have taken a house just today in carlingford, its a little high priced however close to good schools which was one of the factors for me, though not very close to transport.

So plesae explore the areas you like and then decide, if you think I can be of any help do let me know.

Priya


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> What I notice is that the rentals vary with suburbs here, one of the factors is the connectivity and other big factor is schools, in your case since the child is small I would suggest you to go for some rental accomodation in Parramatta. But please make sure to followup with the property agents as there are several takers. Do not restrict to the big agents only and try explore small agents also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Ok now that's a good start to think about rentals. Yes, we have to think what should come first & matters most. Thanks for your valuable advices. Well I guess i'll have more questions when i get my visa & give some real kick to the process.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

jeremyh said:


> Thats great. But if you have a questions for us then it would be nice otherwise stop posting these boring posts.


You arrogant person.....I would say this forum is to share experiences....at all levels,not to just only ask questions....I have found this thread interesting about individual experiences when landing in a new country!!!


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

*Hi people out there..*

We find anything and everything that an Oz expat has to say is of value. This is a great benefit we get to know small things that matters most & most other tend to ignore. 

I read each post with delight.

keep up!
:clap2:


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hello*

Hi All,

I haven't posted on here from a long time since I got my PR last year in April 2010  

Well I moved to Sydney in Oct 2010, got my first job after 3months and till date, this is my 5th job change in Software development 

So if anyone interested to meetup in Sydney, PM me.

Regards,
Satpal


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

satpal123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I haven't posted on here from a long time since I got my PR last year in April 2010
> 
> ...


hi,

This is interesting. Can you really change jobs like that? And what was the reason you changed? Can we know more about demand in Sydney for ICT, Interviews, emplyees and so forth.. *If you can please please write down your experience in the following thread..*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/88589-folks-heading-sydney-nsw.html

This is my new thread I expect more people like you to post in here..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

voddy said:


> hi,
> 
> This is interesting. Can you really change jobs like that? And what was the reason you changed? Can we know more about demand in Sydney for ICT, Interviews, emplyees and so forth.. *If you can please please write down your experience in the following thread..*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Link voddy, I will post more detail there tonight.

Yes we can change jobs as many times you want, I kept getting good opportunites so didn't miss any to get good local experience. I came to sydney in a very dull period with less job opportunities esp. in software development.

Anyways, will post in more detail soon.

Regards,
Satpal


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

satpal123 said:


> Thanks for the Link voddy, I will post more detail there tonight.
> 
> Yes we can change jobs as many times you want, I kept getting good opportunites so didn't miss any to get good local experience. I came to sydney in a very dull period with less job opportunities esp. in software development.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'm looking forward to.


----------



## fburns (Aug 1, 2011)

Abhijeet said:


> Hii Guys,
> Atlast after a long long wait, i got myself landed at Sydney. "Sydney" the only reason being , I have my relatives here (that saves my initial housing cost),and I hope to get job in my field here. My family wud be joining in end Aug.I wish n hope to arrange for my own housing b4 they arrive.
> The flight was gud, I booked thru Malaysian Air, Mum- KL: 5hrs, KL to Syd: 7 hrs with a 1 .5 hr halt.
> Entry thru mumbai airport was easy though.Only my excess baggage was about 10 kg (above 40kg allowed) for which I was asked to pay (Rs1500*10), however I have kept my wife near the Gate and I returned her some "not so usefull" stuff.That helped and I was able to lower the baggage down to about 3.5 kg excess. I have to pay Rs.4600 as the charges.
> ...


nice thread mate..wish you a happy stay


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

*SkillMax..*

Its been about 2 and a half month for me in Sydney, and I must say I am enjoying every day. Havent realy got a job yet, but I am sure something would emerge in the job front soon, as well. 
I was wondering why there isn't anything mentioned in the forum about SkillMax courses for immigrants.
Anyway, I would be happy to inform you that the NSW government is offering SKILLMAX courses, which are free for immigrants. I have joined this course recently. The course is basically to make yourself prepared for the job market.However they also introduce you to the local culture,Aussie way of livings, some typical aussie idioms commonly used, we must know and other general knowledge about Aus.
The best thing is that, they guide you in making your resume (Aussie way), covering letters, govt job applications etc. It also includes mock interview sessions,telephonic manners when speaking to consultants/employers, and other interactive workshops.
Basically they help you in blending to the Ausie way of living. The best thing I liked about it is we are exposed to lot of free or concessional courses offered by the govt pertaining to our field. For me while persuing the course, I got an opportunity to attend a COntract Management Course, which was of great importance to me in finding Supply Chain Jobs.
So I would recommend, every migrant, to join the course as soon as you reach Sydney. These are run in various locations across sydney mainly TAFE institutes. You can find more and registration details at
"http://www.ames.edu.au/content/certificates.aspx?ciid=SM"
Its a nice way to begin your Aussie careerpath.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Abhijeet said:


> Its been about 2 and a half month for me in Sydney, and I must say I am enjoying every day. Havent realy got a job yet, but I am sure something would emerge in the job front soon, as well.
> I was wondering why there isn't anything mentioned in the forum about SkillMax courses for immigrants.
> Anyway, I would be happy to inform you that the NSW government is offering SKILLMAX courses, which are free for immigrants. I have joined this course recently. The course is basically to make yourself prepared for the job market.However they also introduce you to the local culture,Aussie way of livings, some typical aussie idioms commonly used, we must know and other general knowledge about Aus.
> The best thing is that, they guide you in making your resume (Aussie way), covering letters, govt job applications etc. It also includes mock interview sessions,telephonic manners when speaking to consultants/employers, and other interactive workshops.
> ...


very very interesting... Thanks for the info. This is the first time i'm hearing this. Yes we'd give it a try.

cheers!


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

*My first Job offer in Oz*

Hi All,
I am glad to announce here that exactly at the end of three months of being in Sydney, I have received my first job offer.It took a while but at the end its so pleasing.I consider myself fortunate to get a job in my own field of expertise.I would be joining the company next monday.

It had been tough three months. To my surprise for the first two months I not even received a single response,inspite of seeing opportunities in my field. The major reason for that was my resume, which I earlier thought was the best I could manage. However after re-framing my resume to the Australian standards, thanks to skillmax course, I got a better response. I should have done it before, however better late than never. 

I would suggest each of new migrants who are looking for job, to put extra efforts on building your resume and framing job specific cover letters pertaining to the job you are applying to.

Regards
Abhijeet


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Abhijeet said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to announce here that exactly at the end of three months of being in Sydney, I have received my first job offer.It took a while but at the end its so pleasing.I consider myself fortunate to get a job in my own field of expertise.I would be joining the company next monday.
> 
> It had been tough three months. To my surprise for the first two months I not even received a single response,inspite of seeing opportunities in my field. The major reason for that was my resume, which I earlier thought was the best I could manage. However after re-framing my resume to the Australian standards, thanks to skillmax course, I got a better response. I should have done it before, however better late than never.
> ...


I too, am looking for good formats for my CV. Can you provide me some samples please?


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Abhijeet,

Congratulations, though I am not a regular visitor of this forum but it feels good when things turn out positively. I am also in Sydney and have just started looking for jobs and your suggestions are good.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I too, am looking for good formats for my CV. Can you provide me some samples please?


Hii Rackspace,
I dont have any formats in soft form. However I do have a hard copy which were given during Skill max course. Basicaly, your resume should cover more things about what you have performed in your job which has impacted any positives in your job. Rather than writing just job responsibilities, try to phrase it such that it had positive outcome. I shall try to see if I can manage a soft format.

Further , you can also get a free analysis done from professional resume writers. Just google professional resume writers in AUstralia , and contact them for a free analysis. They might even send u a resume sample. If you wish u can either hire them ar write ur own resume. However I feel, even you can write your resume instead hiring them with some inputs from right sources.

Regards
Abhijeet


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> Congratulations, though I am not a regular visitor of this forum but it feels good when things turn out positively. I am also in Sydney and have just started looking for jobs and your suggestions are good.
> 
> ...


 Hi Priya,
Hows your job hunt going on? Let me kno how can I help u. Again for job hunting, I think your resume is the most important tool, as mentioned in my previous post. Do let me know if you need any specific help. As you are in Sydney, have you tried to enrol at Skillmax? If possible please do it.

Regards
Abhijeet


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Abhijeet,

Thanks, I have just started sending CV's but I guess will have to really work on CV, your suggestions are good will try contacting skillmax and see how it works.My problem is that my qualifications be it Law or CS are not recognised easily so even if I wish to join as Paralegal an opening may not coe through easily.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> Thanks, I have just started sending CV's but I guess will have to really work on CV, your suggestions are good will try contacting skillmax and see how it works.My problem is that my qualifications be it Law or CS are not recognised easily so even if I wish to join as Paralegal an opening may not coe through easily.
> 
> ...


Not sure if anyone has suggested this already ....When I first arrived in Sydney I wasn't yet admitted to practice Law so I temped as a paralegal with an agency. Their name was Legal Eagles. They arranged temporary placements until I was admitted to practice. They can also keep a lookout for a full time position or a 6 month contract while you are deciding what to do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I have been looking for this kind of information it actually helps, have already registered with this company i guess now it is Randstad, but now since you are confirming this I might do a personal followup with them. 

Also got to know from UTS that once I get the details from LPAB for the No. of exams for which exemption is available we can do Graduate diplomas in specific fields do let me know in case you are aware of the same.

Thanks a ton.

Also for the gereal awareness of the forum members as confirmed by the Institute of Chartered Secretaries Australia, in case you are a member of ICSA United Kingdom, the Institute does allow transfer of membership, and best is for the ICSA UK, you have to only appear in 3 exams if your are a member of The Institute of Company Secretaries of India.

Hope this helps the Company Secretaries from India.


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

priyadheeraj said:


> Thanks a lot, I have been looking for this kind of information it actually helps, have already registered with this company i guess now it is Randstad, but now since you are confirming this I might do a personal followup with them.
> 
> Also got to know from UTS that once I get the details from LPAB for the No. of exams for which exemption is available we can do Graduate diplomas in specific fields do let me know in case you are aware of the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

If you don't mind can you PM your number, would like to have a short chat befor close on the relevant subjects. Also if yu could provide where to fo the distance educatio from, there seem to be so many courses and so many institutes here.

Regards,
Priya


----------

